#       1-

## Gf

1- ,  ,             .  60.2    .             .     1   (      ). .

----------


## prb

2  346.17          .                  ,     -    ,     -       ,     -       .

----------

,         ,       ,       .  .

----------


## Naumov

> 1- ,  ,             .  60.2    .             .     1   (      ). .


-    . 60.2     ?      ?    .

----------

,     .

----------


## Naumov

..

----------


## MfrinaM

> ,         ,       ,       .  .


-   ?   ?  ?

----------

41  10.     .   .   .
  ,       1 .    , , ?

----------


## MfrinaM

> 41  10.     .   .   .
>   ,       1 .    , , ?


     .    ( )       11.55

----------

> 1- ,  ,             .  60.2    .             .     1   (      ). .


     ,  ,      "   ".

----------


## Katerinka

> ,  ,      "   ".


!    !!!

----------

,       -  ? -

----------


## nnnik51

.                ,   .  ,    ,    .   ,       .
 -   ,  ,  .

----------

